# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كرسي الاعتراف >  " جسر الحياة " ضيف كرسي الاعتراف

## غسان

_ضيفنا خفيف الظل ... من افضل الاعضاء .. و من اكثر الاعضاء المحبوبين في المنتدى .. 


ضيفنا مشرف منتدى العاب الكمبيوتر والبلاي ستيشن .. 

رحبوا معي جميعا بالعضو

 جسر الحياه .. 


اهلا ب عمر .._

----------


## دمعة فرح

اهلا عمر الكرسي نور بوجودك....
والنا رجعه عشان الاسئله...

----------


## khaled aljonidee

يا زلمه انا خابزك و عاجنك :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

يالله...منسألك كم سؤال رفع عتب :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

نور الكرسي برئيسنا :Icon31:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

نور الكرسي..  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

نورت كرسي الاعتراف يا عمر 

نبدا 

كيف عرفت المنتدى ؟
شو اكثر شي شدك للمنتدى ؟ 
مين اكثر عضو صديق ؟ 
مين اكثر عضوه صديقه ؟
مين العضو الكريم ؟ 
مين العضو المتواضع؟
مين العضو دمو خفيف ؟


بكفي ليوم 

تحياتي

----------


## دموع الورد

نور الكرسي بوجودك عمر

لي عوده

----------


## غسان

_هويتك الشخصيه عمر ... عرف بنفسك ..؟؟؟_

----------


## جسر الحياة

> _ضيفنا خفيف الظل ... من افضل الاعضاء .. و من اكثر الاعضاء المحبوبين في المنتدى .._ 
> 
> 
> 
> _ضيفنا مشرف منتدى العاب الكمبيوتر والبلاي ستيشن .._  
> _رحبوا معي جميعا بالعضو_ 
> _جسر الحياه .._  
> 
> _اهلا ب عمر .._


 

شكرا كتير لاستضافتي على كرسي الاعتراف .. وانا بتشرف بهالشي طبعا ..

وشكرا إلك غسان على الترحيب الحلو .. خجلتني ..

----------


## جسر الحياة

> اهلا عمر الكرسي نور بوجودك....
> والنا رجعه عشان الاسئله...


منور بوجودك مجد .. 

وأنا بانتظارك ..





> يا زلمه انا خابزك و عاجنك
> 
> يالله...منسألك كم سؤال رفع عتب
> 
> نور الكرسي برئيسنا


رفع عتب .. والله خايف تسألني أسئله .. ما إلها حل غير طخك  ..   :Db465236ff: 

أهلا فيك بأي وقت ..

----------


## جسر الحياة

> نور الكرسي..


 

منور بوجودك صديقي عمار ..






> نور الكرسي بوجودك عمر
> 
> لي عوده


 
منور فيكي .. 

بانتظارك ..

----------


## جسر الحياة

> نورت كرسي الاعتراف يا عمر 
> 
> منور فيك بشار ..
> 
> نبدا 
> 
> كيف عرفت المنتدى ؟ 
> عرفته من صديقي معاذ ملحم .. هو خبرني عنه ..
> 
> ...


 
أهلا فيك .. تحياتي لك ..

----------


## جسر الحياة

> _هويتك الشخصيه عمر ... عرف بنفسك ..؟؟؟_


 

إسمي : عمر  الزعبي 

العمر : 20 سنه

المهنه :  طالب علم حاسوب \ سنه ثالثه \ كلية الحصن الجامعيه ..

هواياتي : الانترنت \ كرة القدم \ مشاهده التلفاز من وقت لآخر ..



شكرا غسان ..

----------


## هايدي

كفو كفو يا العالي عالي

----------


## khaled aljonidee

شو رأيك بالمقوله الي بتحكي

الطخ باربد و الفرد بطبربور

 :Db465236ff: 

بكره باجيلك :Icon31:

----------


## جسر الحياة

> شو رأيك بالمقوله الي بتحكي
> 
> الطخ باربد و الفرد بطبربور
> 
> 
> 
> بكره باجيلك


 
 :Db465236ff:  .. إيه بعرفه ... بس خلي الفارده بالزرقا أحسن ..

بستناك  ...  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

مرحبا ....
ان شاء الله تمام 

جاهز 

نبدا 

1- شو بتشجع بكأس العالم ؟ 
2- شو بتشجع بالدوري الاسباني ؟
3- شو بتشجع بالدوري الايطالي ؟
4- شو بتشجع بالدوري الاردني ؟
_____________


5- ما رايك بكليه الحصن ؟
6- انته راضي  بتخصصك؟

____________

7 - الفنان العربي المفضل ؟
8- الفنان الاجنبي المفضل؟
9- الممثل العربي المفضل؟
10- الممثل الاجنبي المفضل؟

-------

بكفي لليوم بتمنى ما اكون ثقيل عليك

----------


## جسر الحياة

> مرحبا .... أهلا فيك
> ان شاء الله تمام  .. الحمد لله تمام
> 
> جاهز  .. أكيد 
> 
> نبدا 
> 
> 1- شو بتشجع بكأس العالم ؟  ألمانيا
> 2- شو بتشجع بالدوري الاسباني ؟ ما حدا .. بس بتعاطف مع ريال مدريد ..
> ...


 

لا ولو .. أهلا وسهلا فيك ..

----------


## المتميزة

> 18.لو قالوا لك انزع شيءا من حياتك؟ سواء شخص ، عادة، صفة......العصبية
> 
> 15.لو قالوا لك سنطلي غرفتك ما هو اللون الذي ستختاره؟ ...........ازرق


 :Icon31: 




> [align=center] 
> _شكرا المتميزه_
> 
> _كان الكرسي ممتع جدا بوجودك ... الله يعطيكِ العافيه .._ 
> [/align]


 :Icon31:

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

الاكله المفضله ؟ 

المشروب المفضل ؟

----------


## Bataineh.88

عندي مجموعة اسئلة
مع انو تواصلي مو كتير
1.  انا بحسك متكبره ليه التكبر مو حرام؟؟
2. مين من الاعضاء الو معزة بقلبك ؟؟
3. اسئلتي دمها ثقيل صح؟؟ :Db465236ff:

----------


## جسر الحياة

> الاكله المفضله ؟ المنسف
> 
> المشروب المفضل ؟ الشاي


 
شكرا بشار ..

----------


## جسر الحياة

> عندي مجموعة اسئلة .. إذا كانت الأسئله موجهة إلي فأنا رح جاوب عنها ..
> 
> مع انو تواصلي مو كتير .. مو مشكله أهلا فيكي ..
> 
> 1. انا بحسك متكبره ليه التكبر مو حرام؟؟ 
> أنا بالمنتدى بالعكس بحب كون متواضع ..
>  أما إذا كان قصدك بالكليه فأنا طبيعي جدا وما بحاول أبدا كون متكبر .. لأنه وبكل بساطه .. التكبر أكتر صفة بكرهها بأي إنسان .. بس ما بعرف ليش هيك نظرة الناس إلي ..
> 
> 2. مين من الاعضاء الو معزة بقلبك ؟؟
> ...


 
شكرا إلك ..

----------


## شمعة امل

مسا النور والله منور الكرسي  :SnipeR (62): 

1/ ليش اخترت اسم جسر الحياة و هل يدل على شخصيتك ؟

2/هل شخصيتك بالمنتدى نفسها برا المنتدى ؟
3/ماهي فلسفتك في الحياة يا جسر الحياه ؟
4/ماذا تعني لك الصداقه ؟
5/متى تنزل دمعتك بحراره ؟
6/من هو اعز صديق لك بالمنتدى ؟
7/هل ندمت في حياتك على شيء معين ؟
8/ليش انظميت لجماعة ابو عوده ؟ :Db465236ff: 
9/ موقف اسعدك ولن تنسه ؟

ارجوا اني لم اثقل عليك باسئلتي  :Icon31:

----------


## جسر الحياة

> مسا النور والله منور الكرسي 
>   مساء الورد  .. منور بوجودك .. 
> 
> 1/ ليش اخترت اسم جسر الحياة و هل يدل على شخصيتك ؟
> لأنه بكل بساطه :  الحياة هي جسر نمشي عليه لنصل إلى غاياتنا .. ولكن ليس بسهوله .. فهناك بعض الصعوبات على هذا الجسر ..
> 
> 2/هل شخصيتك بالمنتدى نفسها برا المنتدى ؟
> أكيـــد .. بس الكتابات لا تعبر عادة عن شخصية كاتبها ..
> 
> ...


 
شكرا على أسئلتك الرائعه ..

----------


## الصقر الذهبي

هل تحب ان يشاركك احد  اسرارك الخاصة اذا كان صديق مقرب متلا؟


هل احببت فتاة  وهل نجحت معها اذا حدث وان احببت طبعا؟


هل  تحب ان تسمع الاخرين ام تحب ان يسمعوك اكتر؟

ما اساس الذي يجب ان تبنى عليه الصداقة برايك؟

ما هي المواصفات التي تفضلها في شريكة حياتك؟

لو حدث انك ازعلت انسان عزيزا عليك  ماذا  ستقول له لو رايته؟

هل انت من محبي الساحرة المستديرة؟

من اللاعب المفضل لديك في كرة القدم؟

ما رايك بعصابة الاجرام التي يتراسها ابو عودة؟

----------


## شمعة امل

> شكرا على أسئلتك الرائعه ..


شكرا على اجوبتك الرائعه  :SnipeR (62): 
بس يا خساره  كشفت  خطة عصابتي  :Db465236ff:

----------


## جسر الحياة

> هل تحب ان يشاركك احد اسرارك الخاصة اذا كان صديق مقرب متلا؟
> نعم أحب .. مشاركة الأسرار مع صديق وحيد عزيز على قلبك شيء جميل ..
> 
> هل احببت فتاة وهل نجحت معها اذا حدث وان احببت طبعا؟
> نعم أحببت .. ولحد الآن نعم يمكن القول أن  علاقتنا ناجحه ..
> 
> هل تحب ان تسمع الاخرين ام تحب ان يسمعوك اكتر؟
> أحب الانصات للآخرين ..
> 
> ...


 

يسلمو كتير على الأسئله ..

----------


## جسر الحياة

> شكرا على اجوبتك الرائعه 
> بس يا خساره كشفت خطة عصابتي


 

ما أحلانا وإحنا مو كاشفينكم .. عندنا جهاز مخابرات متكامل بإدارة الخبير والقائد خالد الجنيدي .. 

وما تنسي عندك مستشار الأمن القومي  .. متمثلا بجسر الحياة ( يعني أنا ) ..

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

> ما أحلانا وإحنا مو كاشفينكم .. عندنا جهاز مخابرات متكامل بإدارة الخبير والقائد خالد الجنيدي .. 
> 
> وما تنسي عندك مستشار الأمن القومي  .. متمثلا بجسر الحياة ( يعني أنا ) ..


ولا كأنك من عصابه ابو عوده  

زمان خالد شالوه من هاذ المنصب وحطوني محله  :Bl (14):  

حتى ميرفا بتعرف وانته بعدك  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## الصقر الذهبي

> ولا كأنك من عصابه ابو عوده  
> 
> زمان خالد شالوه من هاذ المنصب وحطوني محله  
> 
> حتى ميرفا بتعرف وانته بعدك


تتبدل المناصب والصقر على حاله

كبير يا صقر
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## دمعة فرح

مرحبا جسر الحياه كيفك؟!..
الكرسي منور بوجودك..
هل تعرض جسر الحياه لجرح من الحياه؟!..
ما موقف جسر الحياه من الاساءه؟!..
ما هو الاساس الذي يجب بناء الصداقة عليه والا سوف تنهار؟!..
من هو مثلك الاعلى في الحياه؟!..
من هو الشخص الذي يستحق التضحيه من قبل جسر الحياه؟!..
ماذا تعني لك الورود؟!..
هل تسعى لفرض رأيك على الاخرين ام تفضل الحوار؟!..
كلمه توجها لشخص اساءت بحقه دون قصد..
ما هي الحكمه المفضله لديك...
متى ينتهي الامل عند جسر الحياه وتتوقف الاحلام؟..
ما هو اكثر موضوع احببته بالمنتدى؟!..
بكفي هيك يارب تكون اسئلتي خفيفه ..

----------


## جسر الحياة

> ولا كأنك من عصابه ابو عوده 
> 
> زمان خالد شالوه من هاذ المنصب وحطوني محله  
> 
> حتى ميرفا بتعرف وانته بعدك

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

> 


 :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## جسر الحياة

> مرحبا جسر الحياه كيفك؟!..
> أهلا دمعة فرح .. أنا الحمد لله تمام ..
> 
> 
> الكرسي منور بوجودك..
> منور فيكي يا أروع الأعضاء ..
> 
> 
> هل تعرض جسر الحياه لجرح من الحياه؟!..
> ...


 

شكرا كتير إلك " دمعه فرح " على أسئلتك الرائعه والممتعه ..

----------


## دمعة فرح

> شكرا كتير إلك " دمعه فرح " على أسئلتك الرائعه والممتعه ..


بشكرك على اجوبتك الرائعه... :SnipeR (62):

----------


## جسر الحياة

> بشكرك على اجوبتك الرائعه...

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

مرحباااااا عمر 
شو اخبارك ؟
الكرسي منور بوجودك..
متى تحس بالوحدة ؟
ماهو تعريفك للسلطة؟
ما اكثر شخصية اثرت بك في المنتدى؟
كلمة واحده تصف فيها : المنتدى , الصديق , الرئاسة , الحب
ما اكثر  شي  تحب ان تغييره في نفسك ؟
ما هي افضل صفاتك؟

----------


## جسر الحياة

> مرحباااااا عمر .. أهلا مها ..
> شو اخبارك ؟ الحمد لله تمام ..
> الكرسي منور بوجودك.. وفيكي منور أكتر ..
> 
> متى تحس بالوحدة ؟ 
> عندما أفكر في من أحب ..
> 
> ماهو تعريفك للسلطة؟
> السلطه هي بيت يدخله زوار من كل شرائح المجتمع إلى صاحب البيت الذي يجب أن يكون شخص مثالي ..
> ...


 

شكرا مها على أسئلتك السياسيه ..

----------


## غسان

_كيفك عمر .. ان شاء الله تكون مبسوط على الكرسي 


بداية .. الحصن .. من يوم ما طلع اسمك بالقبول الموحد حتى اليوم ... احكيلنا عنها بكلماتك .. 

نظرة الطلاب والدكاتره الك اختلفت بعد المنصب .؟؟؟ 

لما شفتك على الواقع حسيت شخصيتك بالواقع بتختلف نوعا ما عن المنتدى ..؟؟ شو رأيك بهالشي .؟؟ 

بين العميد السابق والعميد الحالي .. في تغيير .؟؟؟ ولا هيه هيه  .؟؟؟ 

مبروك البلاط والرخام   صحيح 

دراستك .. بعد التخرج ناوي تكمل ولا على الشغل .؟؟ ولا بدك تتجوز 

منتديات الحصن .. شو رأيك فيها ... ولو صرت مدير عام لمدة يوم واحد شو بتعمل .؟؟؟ 

الحب ... عرفه لي بمنظورك الشخصي ... واين عمر منه ..؟

شو اكثر اغنيه بتحبها ..؟؟؟ ولمين بتسمع .؟؟

اذا كان بأيدك ترجع العمر لورى .. لوين بترجعه وليش ..؟؟

حكمة تؤمن بها كثيرا ..؟؟

من هو قدوتك بالحياة .. ومن هو الشخص الاكثر تأثيرا بك..؟؟؟

هل قوة الشخصية (( غرور ))..؟؟وهل اصبحت الطيبة ((هبل))..؟؟

الحب والصداقة ..؟؟ ايهما تختار اذا كان علبك ذلك ..؟؟ولماذا ..؟؟

ايهم اجمل ..البارحة ام اليوم ام غدا ..

من هم افضل عشر اعضاء بالمنتدى ..؟؟

اختر عشر اعضاء .. واكتب بجنب كل واحد فيهم كلمة.. لقب..نصيحة.. الي بدك اياه ..

وووووووووووبس ... بتمنا تستمع بالاسئله ... 


_

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
مرحبا عمر ، ما بدي اسأل بقدر ما انا حاب احكي تعليق - بعد اذنك طبعاً -

متذكر بيوم ( حتى كانت ليلة عيد الحب ) صار شوي سوء تفاهم بيني و بينك بالمنتدى و كنت ليلتها مش شايف الضو  :Db465236ff:  و صراحة كنت كثير سيء بالتعامل معك ، اول مره بكون هيك  :Eh S(2): 

بس يومها قابلتني بلطف كثير و جد خليتني اخجل من حالي و لحد اليوم بعدني خجلان منك  :Eh S(2): 

تقبل تحياتي  :Icon31: 
[/align]

----------


## جسر الحياة

> _كيفك عمر .. ان شاء الله تكون مبسوط على الكرسي_
> _الحمد لله تمام .. والكرسي كمان منيح_
> 
> _بداية .. الحصن .. من يوم ما طلع اسمك بالقبول الموحد حتى اليوم ... احكيلنا عنها بكلماتك .._
> _والله الحصن أول ما دخلتها ما حبيتها وقررت إني حول لليرموك أو التكنو بعد الفصل التاني .. وكان هاد الشي ممكن ..بس بعد فتره من الدراسه ودخولي الصداقات وصعوبة الاستغناء عنها وحبي إلها ما قدرت وحكيت خلص بدي كمل فيها وبالعكس هلأ أنا بحبها كتير ومو ممكن أطلع منها .. وخاصة بعد ما نجحت بالانتخابات وشفت بعيني محبة أصدقائي والطلاب لألي .._ 
> 
> _نظرة الطلاب والدكاتره الك اختلفت بعد المنصب .؟؟؟_ 
> 
> _لأ ما اختلفت .. بالنسبة للدكاتره يمكن في منهم لما عرفوا إني رئيس للجمعيه إزداد إحترامهم لألي .. أما الطلاب فالكل كان وضعهم طبيعي اتجاهي قبل النجاح .. بس بعد النجاح حسيت إنو في بعضهم بلش يكرهني أو غير هيك .. بس أنا والحمد لله أهم شي إني ضليت متل ما أنا قبل وبعد النجاح .. ولو رسبت كان ضليت نفس عمر إلي كان قبل الانتخابات ..وبس_
> ...


 
يسلمو غسان .. أسئلتك كتير رائعه .. بس يعني واجهتني شوية صعوبات .. بس الحمد لله تقدرت أجتازها ..

شكرا إلك ..

----------


## جسر الحياة

> [align=center]
> مرحبا عمر ، ما بدي اسأل بقدر ما انا حاب احكي تعليق - بعد اذنك طبعاً -   ولو خد راحتك ..
> 
> متذكر بيوم ( حتى كانت ليلة عيد الحب ) صار شوي سوء تفاهم بيني و بينك بالمنتدى و كنت ليلتها مش شايف الضو  و صراحة كنت كثير سيء بالتعامل معك ، اول مره بكون هيك 
> 
> بس يومها قابلتني بلطف كثير و جد خليتني اخجل من حالي و لحد اليوم بعدني خجلان منك 
> 
> تقبل تحياتي 
> [/align]


 
أها متذكر .. 

والحمد لله ما صار شي ..
وبالعكس تماما .. أنا ما تدايقت منك أبدا ً.. وكنت كتير عادي معي .. 

وما تخجل ولا شي .. إنت إدعي الله ما كون أنا الي خجلان منك  (  )  ..


تقبل تحياتي أنا أيضا ..

شكرا ..

----------


## غسان

> يسلمو غسان .. أسئلتك كتير رائعه .. بس يعني واجهتني شوية صعوبات .. بس الحمد لله تقدرت أجتازها ..
> 
> شكرا إلك ..



_استمتعت جدا باجاباتك عمر ... من اجمل الاجابات على اسئلتي على مدار كرسي الاعتراف .. 

شكرا 
_

----------


## جسر الحياة

> _استمتعت جدا باجاباتك عمر ... من اجمل الاجابات على اسئلتي على مدار كرسي الاعتراف .._ _
> 
> شكرا_


 
 :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## آلجوري

> [align=center]
> مرحبا عمر ، ما بدي اسأل بقدر ما انا حاب احكي تعليق - بعد اذنك طبعاً -
> 
> متذكر بيوم ( حتى كانت ليلة عيد الحب ) صار شوي سوء تفاهم بيني و بينك بالمنتدى و كنت ليلتها مش شايف الضو  و صراحة كنت كثير سيء بالتعامل معك ، اول مره بكون هيك 
> 
> بس يومها قابلتني بلطف كثير و جد خليتني اخجل من حالي و لحد اليوم بعدني خجلان منك 
> 
> تقبل تحياتي 
> [/align]


 :Db465236ff: أأأأأأخ بس ... كانت ليلة سفري  :Eh S(2): 

ويومها أنا بالنص بيناتكم وكل واحد فيكم يكتب للتاني شي 5 سطور وبعدين يحكي مشانك يا جوري ما راح أحكي معه  :Db465236ff: 
الله يسلم شانكم إنتو الثنين  :Db465236ff:

----------


## جسر الحياة

> أأأأأأخ بس ... كانت ليلة سفري  
> ويومها أنا بالنص بيناتكم وكل واحد فيكم يكتب للتاني شي 5 سطور وبعدين يحكي مشانك يا جوري ما راح أحكي معه 
> 
> الله يسلم شانكم إنتو الثنين


 
تسلميلنا يا جوري ..

----------


## دموع الورد

مرحبا عمر
ما هي احلى كلمة قيلت لك ؟؟؟
 كيف هوعمر في حيااته خاارج المنتدى ؟؟ 
 ما هي اعلى المرااتب العلمية في نظرعمر ؟؟
 ما هو موقفك من خياانة اقرب النااس الى قلبك ؟؟
 هي جملتك لكل واحد فيهم ..
 حسان قضاه

غسان

دموع الورد

مها

زهرة التوليب

ميرفا

عمار

احمد الزعبي


عباده شطناوي

----------


## جسر الحياة

> مرحبا عمر  >>  أهلا دموع الورد
> 
> ما هي احلى كلمة قيلت لك ؟؟؟
> " إنت أحلى شب ...  " 
> 
> كيف هوعمر في حيااته خاارج المنتدى ؟؟
>  هادئ ، خجول ، ينصت كثيرا ويتكلم قليلا 
> 
> ما هي اعلى المرااتب العلمية في نظرعمر ؟؟
> ...


 

يسلمو كتير إلك دموع الورد على أسئلتك الرائعه ..

شكرا كتير إلك ..

----------


## غسان

> غسان .. ما توقعت تكون هيك لما شفتك أول مرة ما شاء الله عليك



_الله يسلمك .. كيف كنت متخيلني.؟؟ طلعت احسن ولا اسوء .؟؟؟_

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

عمار .. شاب ضابط تصرفاته زياده عن اللزوم وهاد هو الي محلي شخصيتك

تسلم  كلك زوق  :Icon31:

----------


## جسر الحياة

> _الله يسلمك .. كيف كنت متخيلني.؟؟ طلعت احسن ولا اسوء .؟؟؟_


 

لا والله أكيد أحسن وأحلى .. بس بصراحه كنت مفكرك رح تطلع أكبر من هيك ..


 :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## غسان

> لا والله أكيد أحسن وأحلى .. بس بصراحه كنت مفكرك رح تطلع أكبر من هيك ..



 :Db465236ff:  الله يسلمك عمر .. كلك زوق  :Icon31:

----------


## زهره التوليب

زهرة التوليب   ..   بحسها مرأه عصريه ومختلفة كتير عن باقي صبايا المنتدى

 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  حلوه هاي مرأه عصريه...عجبتني
شكرا لتعليقك اللطيف عمر والى الامام

----------


## جسر الحياة

> عمار .. شاب ضابط تصرفاته زياده عن اللزوم وهاد هو الي محلي شخصيتك
> 
> تسلم كلك زوق


 

 :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## جسر الحياة

> زهرة التوليب .. بحسها مرأه عصريه ومختلفة كتير عن باقي صبايا المنتدى
> 
>   حلوه هاي مرأه عصريه...عجبتني
> شكرا لتعليقك اللطيف عمر والى الامام


 

 :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

مرحبا عمر :Icon31:  ... كيفك يا قرابة جايبلك اليوم اسئلة بتمنى تكون خفيفة عليك

1- لماذا تعشق الهدوء

2- على ماذا يدل اسمك المستعار

3- أين تقضي اجمل وقتك ..

4- لمن تقول ( لسى فاكر)

5- من أى شيء تغضب؟

6- يقال أن الحب يمحو جميع العيوب والأخطاء في المحبوب (( ما تعليقك )) 

7- هل صدمت بالخيانة من أعز أحبابك ... 

8- هل هناك فرق بين الحب والصداقة بنظر عمر ؟

----------


## جسر الحياة

> مرحبا عمر ... كيفك يا قرابة جايبلك اليوم اسئلة بتمنى تكون خفيفة عليك
> 
> أهلا فيك  قرابه .. أنا تمام والحمد لله .. مو ناقصني غير شوفتك ..
> 
> 1- لماذا تعشق الهدوء
> أولا أنا هيك طبيعتي .. تانيا الهدوء شيء جميل جدا ورائع .. وأنا بحب الهدوء .. وبحب يكون حبيبي نفس الشي هادئ متلي ..  
> 
> 2- على ماذا يدل اسمك المستعار
> يدل على أن الحياة جسر نمر به إلى غاياتنا .. ولكن ذلك لا يكون بسهوله .. فقد نواجه صعوبات على هذا الجسر حتى نجتازه ونصل إلى غاياتنا في هذه الحياة ..
> ...


 

يسلمو كتير يا أحمد على أسئلتك الرائعه والعاطفيه 100 %  ..

----------


## بياض الثلج

سلام عليكو ...
كيفكو ... ؟ شو مين اللي قاعد عالكرسي يا جسر الحياة ؟؟؟ :Db465236ff: 

يتبع .....

----------


## جسر الحياة

> سلام عليكو ...
> 
> كيفكو ... ؟ شو مين اللي قاعد عالكرسي يا جسر الحياة ؟؟؟ 
> 
> يتبع .....

----------


## بياض الثلج

شو سؤالي صعب لهدرجة؟؟؟ :Db465236ff: 

يتبع ...

----------


## جسر الحياة

> شو سؤالي صعب لهدرجة؟؟؟
> 
> يتبع ...


 

كتــــــير صعب .. باختصار مو فاهم عليكي ؟؟؟ !!!!

----------


## بياض الثلج

:Db465236ff:  مين اللي قعدك على الكرسي ؟؟؟ غسان ولا حسان ؟؟

----------


## دموع الورد

ضيف الكرسي..جسر الحياه

----------


## جسر الحياة

> مين اللي قعدك على الكرسي ؟؟؟ غسان ولا حسان ؟؟


 
لا حسان ولا غسان .. سرحان ..

----------


## جسر الحياة

> ضيف الكرسي..جسر الحياه


 

يسلمو إيديكي دموع الورد ..

ما بعرف شو هالأسئله الغريبه إلي بتحكيها   "" هناء   ""   ...    :SnipeR (83):

----------


## دموع الورد

> يسلمو إيديكي دموع الورد ..
> 
> ما بعرف شو هالأسئله الغريبه إلي بتحكيها   "" هناء   ""   ...



بجوز مش فاهمه طبيعة الموضوع

----------


## دليلة

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  مسكين دايما مدوخينه وين ماحل

----------


## بياض الثلج

:Db465236ff: لا وحياتكم فاهمة طبيعة الموضوع شنو من اسبوعين كنت قاعدة عليه بمكان ما  :Db465236ff:

----------


## بياض الثلج

أكيد لأ  :Db465236ff:

----------


## دليلة

طب مدامك فاهمة ياهناء ليش بدوخي  لنا في جسر الحياة

----------


## بياض الثلج

هاد حلاته كرسي الاعتراف 
والله دوخت انا لما هلكت لما كنت قاعده عليه لازم يكون في اكشن 
ومستغربة ليش هاديين وما عم بتدبحوه بالاسئلة  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## دليلة

مرحبا جسر الحياة (عمر اول مرة اعرف اسمك



مين سماك عمر؟
لما تضايق لوين تروح؟
لو اعطيت لك الصلاحية في المنتدى ماهو اول شي تغيره ؟؟
قديش وزنك وطولك ؟؟
مادا يفرح عمر ومايحزنه؟؟

----------


## جسر الحياة



----------


## بياض الثلج

:Db465236ff: مالك مرضان شي يا عمر ...؟؟

----------


## جسر الحياة

> مالك مرضان شي يا عمر ...؟؟


 
لا والله .. بس مستغرب كتير من ردودك ..

----------


## بياض الثلج

ليش مستغرب ؟؟؟ شو مالها ؟؟؟ اعترف شو الغريب فيها  :SnipeR (30): ؟؟؟

----------


## جسر الحياة

> مرحبا جسر الحياة (عمر اول مرة اعرف اسمك
> 
> أهلا فيكي دليله .. وكتير لساتهم ما بيعرفوا إسمي ..
> 
> 
> مين سماك عمر؟
> أنا الي سماني هو أبي .. بس إسمي إله قصه .. لما أجيت أنا على الحياة .. اتفق أبي وأمي إنهم يسموني إسم ما بتزكره .. بس قبل ما يسجلوني .. أجت علينا مرأة بتقرب لأبي .. وحكت إنها حلمت فيي وإنه الطفل إلي أجى إسمه عمر .. وهيك غيروا أمي وأبي إسمي لــ عمر .. مع إنهم ما كانوا بفكروا أبدا بهيك إسم ..
> 
> 
> ...


 
يسلمو دليله على أسئلتك الحلوة والرائعه .. أسئلتك واقعيه وممتعه ..

----------


## دليلة

يسلموووووووووووو عمر على الاجابة المتقنة

وان شاء الله ماتوشف حزن بحياتك وتشوف الي تحبهم مبسوطين 


 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## جسر الحياة

> يسلموووووووووووو عمر على الاجابة المتقنة
> 
> وان شاء الله ماتوشف حزن بحياتك وتشوف الي تحبهم مبسوطين


 
الله يسلمك ويحفظك ..

إن شاء الله ما حد بشوف حزن بالعالم العربي كله .. وينتهي الحزن والألم كله بإذن الله ..

 :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## جسر الحياة

> ليش مستغرب ؟؟؟ شو مالها ؟؟؟ اعترف شو الغريب فيها ؟؟؟


 

ما بعرف .. إسئلي الأعضاء التانيين وهم بحكولك ليش غريبه ..

يعني مو أنا لوحدي مستغرب منها .. الكل مستغرب منها ..

----------


## بياض الثلج

ما غريب غير الشيطان ....

عموما هلا بيك عالكرسي وما بدي اثقل عليك وأطرح أسئلة كتير ...

متابعة بصمت ...

----------


## جسر الحياة

> ما غريب غير الشيطان ....
> 
> عموما هلا بيك عالكرسي وما بدي اثقل عليك وأطرح أسئلة كتير ...
> 
> متابعة بصمت ...


ما غريب عير الشيطان ..

أهلا فيكي .. وخدي راحتك .. عموما إحنا كنا بنمزح ..

وبالعكس أنا بتشرف بسماع أسئلتك وملاحظاتك ..

تحياتي لكي ..

 :Icon31:

----------


## بياض الثلج

كيف تصف لنا (( القهر )) ؟؟ هل تعرضت له ...  :SnipeR (40):

----------


## جسر الحياة

> كيف تصف لنا (( القهر )) ؟؟ هل تعرضت له ... 
> 
> 
> تعريفي الخاص للقهر : هو أن تنتظر من يحبك وهو بالأصل لا يفكر بك .. أو تعتبره حبيبك وهو يعتبرك صديقا أو أخا أو غير  ذلك ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> لا الحمد لله لم أتعرض له .. ولا أتمنى ذلك ..


 
يسلمو هناء ..  سؤال حلو كتير ..

----------


## بياض الثلج

مكيف عالسؤال  :Db465236ff: 

سؤالي هلا 
فكرك لمتى انت ضايل هووون ؟؟؟؟
 :Smile:

----------


## جسر الحياة

> مكيف عالسؤال 
> 
> سؤالي هلا 
> فكرك لمتى انت ضايل هووون ؟؟؟؟


 
إلى ما شاء الله ... 

 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## غسان

_[align=center]الله يعطيك العافيه عمر ... كرسي الاعتراف نور بوجوك ... 

شكرا الك ..[/align]_

----------


## غسان

قريبا ان شاء الله   :Smile:

----------


## جسر الحياة

> _[align=center]الله يعطيك العافيه عمر ... كرسي الاعتراف نور بوجوك ... [/align]_[align=center]
> 
> _شكرا الك .._[/align]


 
الله يعافيك غسان ...

----------


## بياض الثلج

> بس بسرعة يا غسان
> 
> ما عاد فينا نستنى


 أكيد انت  :Db465236ff:

----------

